# The new sticks are working



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi all I got my best score on the back nine of my local course today it was better then normal by like 6-7 strokes. It wasn't a great round just consistant the front 9 was average as I was unwinding after an exam but the back was good just wait until I have a great round with these club. PGA here I come :headbang:.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Hi all I got my best score on the back nine of my local course today it was better then normal by like 6-7 strokes. It wasn't a great round just consistant the front 9 was average as I was unwinding after an exam but the back was good just wait until I have a great round with these club. PGA here I come :headbang:.


Its amazing what good equipment can do, I believe its 75% you and 25%(a guess not a fact) equipment after getting my new clubs. :thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah I think its a bit of both too! Did you know that 68.3% of all stats are just made up on the spot?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Yeah I think its a bit of both too! Did you know that 68.3% of all stats are just made up on the spot?


No ^hit how do you think I came up with mine


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

same way that I come up with mine!!!!!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> same way that I come up with mine!!!!!


You mean...you actually used dendrite.:rofl:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

after a trip to wikipeda nope I dont use dendrites I just use my brain....
It's hand when you have one of them.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> It's hard when you have one of them.


uuuh Dendrites or a Brain. Wikipedia is a problem... use the dictionary or the Encyclopedia, but dendrite is the growth of neurons for the brain to think and remember as we learn, it is a crystlline form in rocks or a branching. I could take this to a new low in insults, but we're too good of friends and I know you have a brain and not rocks:laugh:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

oh I read it as the growth of neurons from the brain to the nervous yes wiki can lead you down the wrong path. That's why I don't use it to often but it was the first thing that come up when I googled Dendrites. damn them rocks rolling around.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Glad to hear the new sticks are working out well for you. I just found out tonight that I got the Cally X-20's coming for Christmas. My mom's husband (stepdad I guess) was with me when I was trying them all out for a second time a week ago. I was hitting the crap out of the x-20's and pretty much had decided on them, but figured I'd wait till after the first of the year as they may be cheaper. Well tonight we're all over at my mom's and my 5 year came out from on of her spare bedrooms with a long box and asked her what was in it. I got good look at it and it said Callaway X-20 Irons...I guess they picked them up last weekend when they were in the twin cities. 

I laughed my butt off as she scrambled off with the box, my poor 5 year old didn't know what hit him. Man I can't wait till Christmas...now watch, they'll be for someone else.

Buck


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

hopefully for you they are for you. New sticks are great fun they are all shiney and your game does improve!!!! Don't you love it when you see thing your not meant to see.


----------

